# How do you code for the excision of the esophagus



## raelewlov (Sep 4, 2007)

Any experience coders can help me with a delima.  patient had two esophagus and stomach.  Dr had to remove one of the esophagus because of various problems.  the codes that are available includes replacing or redirecting 43107; 43108; 43124; 43113  The doctor removed the esophagus but nothing else was done because the patient has an EXTRA.  Its a rare situation.  Help.....
thanks
Rachael


----------

